# Andis AG2 Clippers- any experience?



## oregonbeavermom (Jan 29, 2013)

I have a 2 year old cockapoo and need to buy her some new clippers. I was considering the oster A5's and the andis AG2's and it seems like the Andis ones would be the best option for me based on reviews. Does anyone own these? How do you like them for your cockapoo? I have a cheaper pair of clippers that just don't do a good job so I realize I need a better set. Also what are the bare necessities I need to buy with it? I am thinking some cooling spray and maybe a different blade? It comes with the #10 blade I believe. I already have combs I use on the old clippers so hopefully I can use the same. I have read sometimes the longer blades work better when you attach the combs for a less choppy cut. I don't like her cut too short so I would always be using a comb attachment and I see there are different comb attachments as well. Are any of these much better than just the standard comb attachments that come with many kits? 

One more thing- what are some tips for trimming the face? She aways seems to get little hairs that stick up around the bridge of her nose and get in the way of her eyes. The hair over her eyes is easy to trim with scissors but the hair around her bridge is hard and she doesn't like the clippers around there either.


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi - I have the andis 2 speed clippers and the 10 blade. I also bought (on recomendation) a set of Wahl clipper combs. I ordered them from groomersonline and have been so pleased with them. I tend to scissor cut Billy's face and thin the sides of his beard with thinning scissors.


----------



## oregonbeavermom (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks for the quick reply. I have only heard good things about the ag2 clippers so I think I will go ahead and order them. I am here in the US so was going to get them on amazon, they have free 2 day shipping with amazon prime and the cheapest price I can find at $113. I already have a set of wahl guide combs from a cheaper set, I wonder if they would work or if I should get the set you have? I see on amazon they have the stainless steel wahl professional animal combs for $26 and then the small pet set for $15 but the longest comb on that is barely over 1/2" which seems awefully short. The stainless steel ones go up to 1" which is probably the one I would use.


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Here us the description of the set I have; I don't use the biggest one (size 8) usually only go to a 6 at the longest and a 4 for the shorter cuts in the summer x

Wahl Metal Snap-On Comb Set features:

• A collection of professional quality attachment combs.
• Contains eight sizes of comb from 3mm – 25mm (1/8” – 1”).
• Comes in a plastic storage tray.
• For best results use with a #15, or a #30 blade (Groomers do not recommend using these combs with a #40 blade).
• These combs are suitable for the following professional clippers: Andis Super Speed, Twin Speed and Single Speed, Oster Twin Speed and Single Speed, Wahl Switchblade and Moser Max 45 Standard.


----------



## oregonbeavermom (Jan 29, 2013)

Thank you Hfd! I think the ones you have sell on amazon for $40 (USD)- they have great reviews but seems like a lot just for a comb or two, I am going to look around and see if I can find them cheaper or maybe just find 1 or 2 individual combs I would use. I think the metal comb would make a big difference, the plastic ones seem to get caught on even tiny mats very easily.


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

No worries! Not sure about exchange rates but the clippers were £112 here and the combs £15. Good luck 🐾


----------



## oregonbeavermom (Jan 29, 2013)

thank you!


----------

